# Making a Huffman Streamline twinlites bracket



## John (Aug 10, 2012)

Making a Huffman Streamline twinlites bracket


----------



## prewarkid (Aug 10, 2012)

*Great job!*

Nice. 
Is it a copy of an original and how does it bolt on???


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey John,
if you keep making the small parts, and I keep making the frames, these won't be so rare pretty soon...

I'm all for it!


----------



## John (Aug 10, 2012)

*I need parts*

Scott, If you would just sell me your parts, I would not have to make them. Then they could stay rare.

Not sure if the bracket was original or not.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 10, 2012)

I took you about half of my parts already!!! :eek:


----------



## slick (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks like Huffmans will be available repop pretty soon at a bike store near you if you guys keep this up.


----------



## jacdan98 (Aug 10, 2012)

I think it's good I know it messes with the Original parts value, but we live in a free Country & who going to stop it anyway?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 10, 2012)

jacdan98 said:


> I think it's good I know it messes with the Original parts value, but we live in a free Country & who going to stop it anyway?




It can hardly mess with the value of parts that aren't available anyway...


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 10, 2012)

Alright John!

 Just the part I've been looking for. The problem is, I have never actually seen one, so I had no idea what I was actually looking for.

If you're feeling up to it, please make several while you're at it, and please put me at, or near the top of the list for recipients.

I am curious as to how it clamps to the truss rod tangs.


----------



## John (Aug 10, 2012)

*There goes the bracket market*



cyclingday said:


> Alright John!
> 
> Just the part I've been looking for. The problem is, I have never actually seen one, so I had no idea what I was actually looking for.
> 
> ...





I will send you some next week. PM me the shipping address and how many you want. The first 5 are free.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 10, 2012)

slick said:


> Looks like Huffmans will be available repop pretty soon at a bike store near you if you guys keep this up.




Scott and John are probably going to be mad at me for letting the cat out of the bag. The plan is for all us Huffman folks to show up at MLC/AA next year en masse and show everyone what really cool bikes look like. The price of Schwinns will drop like Enron stock! V/r Shawn


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 10, 2012)

They are selling Huffman reproduction bicycles in the fall at most Walmarts.

Most of the really rare ones will be in stores by November 23rd.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 11, 2012)

PM sent.

 Thank you very much for making these non existent parts available.

Your mesh chainguard recreation is beyond comprehension. I'm sure that Ronald is doing back flips right about now.

He has been searching for that little gem for at least a couple of years.

My bike is a 38, otherwise, I would probably be in need of that elusive part as well. One of the reasons that I liked the 38. No putter stem and no mesh chainguard. I like my bikes easy.

Thanks again, I really appreciate it!

I'm sure that your PM box is about to start smoking.

You are a very talented guy.

Sincerely,
Marty


----------



## supper15fiets (Aug 26, 2012)

..i think it is not a crime to make a small amount of parts for the ones that wants to dress up there bike to the originele standards,
how would you solve the problem if you have the originele lights but not the bracket, wait for ten years to find it someday and then when you find it you could always switch.
you know what is originele on your bike and what's not, i have a originele tornado-spring saddle but with some new leather, that would'nd say that it is originele for only a half of the part...?
Good Job John!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 26, 2012)

supper15fiets said:


> ..i think it is not a crime to make a small amount of parts for the ones that wants to dress up there bike to the originele standards,
> how would you solve the problem if you have the originele lights but not the bracket, wait for ten years to find it someday and then when you find it you could always switch.
> you know what is originele on your bike and what's not, i have a originele tornado-spring saddle but with some new leather, that would'nd say that it is originele for only a half of the part...?
> Good Job John!




For the sake of accuracy Ronald your seat is for a '36. The '37 is not skirted and has the transverse leaf spring. V/r Shawn


----------



## supper15fiets (Aug 26, 2012)

hahahaha!
shall we trade Shawn!?


----------

